# BS Fare Cuts



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Where are they getting this BS from? The only change in demand is on the weekends because the college kids are back. Cut the shit Fuber!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

ldriva said:


> Where are they getting this BS from? The only change in demand is on the weekends because the college kids are back. Cut the shit Fuber!


And no mention of how much of that is due to the welfare and how much drivers are paying out in expenses.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

I wonder if Uber starts to really believe their own lies? That is one of the symptoms of a pathological liar, and Uber certainly fits that bill.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

These guys could make Joseph Goebbels blush.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> These guys could make Joseph Goebbels blush.


lol, I had to google that. Spot on.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

ldriva said:


> Where are they getting this BS from? The only change in demand is on the weekends because the college kids are back. Cut the shit Fuber!


Translation: get used to the rate cuts because they're permanent, you can thank us later.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> I wonder if Uber starts to really believe their own lies? That is one of the symptoms of a pathological liar, and Uber certainly fits that bill.


I feel like they had this graph ready before the fare cuts. I've heard chatter of protest on V-Day. That's a good idea but I also think everyone should also just quit period and do our best to warn new drivers. I wouldn't refer new drivers to get $150, $500, or whatever. This company is dishonest and like a lot of companies only care about the money. Yes, you're in it for the money but you can't treat your employees(yes, employee. When you dictate how much I can get paid I'm an employee) like crap and have a sustainable business. At least Lyft goes out its way to try to look out for their drivers with rewards, healthcare referrals, bonuses, tips, etc. They need to focus on growing their customer base instead of this price war with Uber. Once you engage in a price war, it's really no coming back from that. You devalue your product. Cheaper is not always better. Most customers who use both like Lyft better anyway. I can't wait for things in my situation so I can back off.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

ldriva said:


> I feel like they had this graph ready before the fare cuts. I've heard chatter of protest on V-Day. That's a good idea but I also think everyone should also just quit period and do our best to warn new drivers. I wouldn't refer new drivers to get $150, $500, or whatever. This company is dishonest and like a lot of companies only care about the money. Yes, you're in it for the money but you can't treat your employees(yes, employee. When you dictate how much I can get paid I'm an employee) like crap and have a sustainable business. At least Lyft goes out its way to try to look out for their drivers with rewards, healthcare referrals, bonuses, tips, etc. They need to focus on growing their customer base instead of this price war with Uber. Once you engage in a price war, it's really no coming back from that. You devalue your product. Cheaper is not always better. Most customers who use both like Lyft better anyway. I can't wait for things in my situation so I can back off.


Even if you find another job and stop driving for uber as long as you have the Uber driver profile and phone you Will be back. Once you go uber you never go back.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

ldriva said:


> They need to focus on growing their customer base instead of this price war with Uber. Once you engage in a price war, it's really no coming back from that. You devalue your product. Cheaper is not always better.


This


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Even if you find another job and stop driving for uber as long as you have the Uber driver profile and phone you Will be back. Once you go uber you never go back.


Bullshit. No one in their right mind can justify Ubering at the lower rates. The reality of costs will run them all out sooner rather than later. The more you drive the LESS it will be worth it. More miles will only serve the point of fact.

It's pathetic to observe what's going on. Talked to a guy a couple days ago that bought a ****ing LEXUS to Uber and quit his real job. Talk about frustration and despair. Trying to make the numbers work when they can't.

I may snipe an occasional surge at best if I'm Lyfting. But haven't yet because Lyft remains a justifiable option at this point. I doubt that will remain the case much longer.

[me: Active Uber driver/not driving for shit rates, period.]


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Bullshit. No one in their right mind can justify Ubering at the lower rates. The reality of costs will run them all out sooner rather than later. The more you drive the LESS it will be worth it. More miles will only serve the point of fact.
> 
> It's pathetic to observe what's going on. Talked to a guy a couple days ago that bought a ****ing LEXUS to Uber and quit his real job. Talk about frustration and despair. Trying to make the numbers work when they can't.
> 
> ...


I always tell people this is not meant to be a full time job. That person made their bed so now they will have to lie in it. It sounds like they are high skilled and get another high paying full time job.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

For right now I can make money at our rates. If they go lower, I could still make money but I won't. While they have dropped prices 23%, my net has taken a bigger hit. Any more and it won't be worth it. The poor Bastards below a buck, I just can't make that work out. Stay home and get food stamps. You are better off.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

ldriva said:


> I always tell people this is not meant to be a full time job. That person made their bed so now they will have to lie in it. It sounds like they are high skilled and get another high paying full time job.


Who decides what it is meant to be? You could easily argue that uber and lyft both want them to be full time jobs. Uber locks people into horrible santander leases, and lyft incentivises working 50+ hours per week. Uber also sends weekly statements comparing your earnings to 'top drivers', and encourages you to work all of the 'peak hours' next week to boost your earnings, but they never tell you what the best hours will be ahead of time.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Who decides what it is meant to be? You could easily argue that uber and lyft both want them to be full time jobs. Uber locks people into horrible santander leases, and lyft incentivises working 50+ hours per week. Uber also sends weekly statements comparing your earnings to 'top drivers', and encourages you to work all of the 'peak hours' next week to boost your earnings, but they never tell you what the best hours will be ahead of time.


In the LA market any time there is freeway traffic is the peak time to be ubering, Friday and Saturday 8pm to 4am is also the peak time to be ubering,


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Bullshit. No one in their right mind can justify Ubering at the lower rates. The reality of costs will run them all out sooner rather than later. The more you drive the LESS it will be worth it. More miles will only serve the point of fact.
> 
> It's pathetic to observe what's going on. Talked to a guy a couple days ago that bought a ****ing LEXUS to Uber and quit his real job. Talk about frustration and despair. Trying to make the numbers work when they can't.
> 
> ...


^^^
My neighbor has a Lexus that's a few years old and he just had the timing belt changed and of course not changing everything that's behind all the plastic shielding along with the $45.00 belt is just asking for trouble... plus the same labor all over again. Like Lexus water pumps are famous for seizing and it too is driven by the timing belt and when it seizes it throws the belt which means that you're gonna have valves running into pistons. A 5 to $7,000.00 job. 
So, while they're in there they replace the belt, water pump, idlers and tensioners... all for about $1,200 bux. 
But they say that the timing belt is good for 90,000 miles or 7 years.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> My neighbor has a Lexus that's a few years old and he just had the timing belt changed and of course not changing everything that's behind all the plastic shielding along with the $45.00 belt is just asking for trouble... plus the same labor all over again. Like Lexus water pumps are famous for seizing and it too is driven by the timing belt and when it seizes it throws the belt which means that you're gonna have valves running into pistons. A 5 to $7,000.00 job.
> So, while they're in there they replace the belt, water pump, idlers and tensioners... all for about $1,200 bux.
> But they say that the timing belt is good for 90,000 miles or 7 years.


Hey car guy, you know this forum is about uber, not auto repair, right?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Lou W said:


> Hey car guy, you know this forum is about uber, not auto repair, right?


^^^
Sorry, Mr. Moderator... the poster that I answered mentioned some guy who bought a Lexus to Uber in and who quit his job. 
The context in which he mentioned the Lexus indicated that the guy bought an expensive car with expensive maintenance for a relatively menial job without actually checking things out, so I decided to throw out an anecdote, even tho I knew it wasn't a maintenance, cost or overhead / profit / loss thread. 
Sorry to offend your refined sensibilities. 
I just rapped myself across the knuckles with a ruler as punishment.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Sorry, Mr. Moderator... the poster that I answered mentioned some guy who bought a Lexus to Uber in and who quit his job.
> The context in which he mentioned the Lexus indicated that the guy bought an expensive car with expensive maintenance for a relatively menial job without actually checking things out, so I decided to throw out an anecdote, even tho I knew it wasn't a maintenance, cost or overhead / profit / loss thread.
> Sorry to offend your refined sensibilities.
> I just rapped myself across the knuckles with a ruler as punishment.


Do it again it will start to feel really good.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> In the LA market any time there is freeway traffic is the peak time to be ubering, Friday and Saturday 8pm to 4am is also the peak time to be ubering,


Ah, one of the santander customers, tell us would you recommend a santander lease? And if so, please tell everyone the great financial benefits of being locked into a 52 month lease at $700/mo. while driving for less than $1/mile after Uber's cut. Please account for all expenses such as depreciation, gas, maintenance, repairs, etc. and tell us what your average hourly rate of pay is after deducting all of these expenses.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Sorry, Mr. Moderator... the poster that I answered mentioned some guy who bought a Lexus to Uber in and who quit his job.
> The context in which he mentioned the Lexus indicated that the guy bought an expensive car with expensive maintenance for a relatively menial job without actually checking things out, so I decided to throw out an anecdote, even tho I knew it wasn't a maintenance, cost or overhead / profit / loss thread.
> Sorry to offend your refined sensibilities.
> I just rapped myself across the knuckles with a ruler as punishment.


Ok this time. Watch it though.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Ah, one of the santander customers, tell us would you recommend a santander lease? And if so, please tell everyone the great financial benefits of being locked into a 52 month lease at $700/mo. while driving for less than $1/mile after Uber's cut. Please account for all expenses such as depreciation, gas, maintenance, repairs, etc. and tell us what your average hourly rate of pay is after deducting all of these expenses.


If you have a personal hard-on for santander, please feel free to contact a santander CSR to help you Handel your personal problem, don't forget to have a towel near by.

*A word on depreciation,*
the car is a business tool, same as a taxi lease, so I don't give a damn about depreciation, I have paid as high as $535.00 per week for a Yellow Cab that = $2,326.00 per mo.

The lease-to-own program is not for everyone, are there a few weeks I am pissed with my pay-out, yes

For now it's working for me, I do have other things i do, I do have plans, not going to talk about what i do to make extra money,

I am done replying to you, have a nice day.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> If you have a personal hard-on for santander, please feel free to contact a santander CSR to help you Handel your personal problem, don't forget to have a towel near by.
> 
> *A word on depreciation,*
> the car is a business tool, same as a taxi lease, so I don't give a damn about depreciation, I have paid as high as $535.00 per week for a Yellow Cab that = $2,326.00 per mo.
> ...


Your cab lease included more than depreciation cost, such as commercial insurance, maintenance, repairs, and the ability to work for much higher fares than you get on uber. I would have thought you'd have stopped replying to me, or posting on here in general since every time you do, you look like an even bigger moron. I predicted the rate cuts that happened after you signed your lease. Time for more predictions: 1) the recent rate cuts will be permanent. 2) the hourly guarantees will go away. 3) in 3-4 months your rates will be cut again, to less than $1/mile. 4) you will have a major problem with your vehicle before it is paid off, which can include an accident or major mechanical problem. 5) When that happens you will wish you had stuck to driving a cab, or gotten a cheap car instead of a santander lease. You can either be amazed at how accurate my predictions are when they come true, or you can acknowledge that you were a dumbass for signing that lease instead of taking the free advice everyone on here gave you and accept that what we've been telling you is common freaking sense.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

As I've mentioned before on various threads, leasing a cab at flat rate isn't the only option. Also their are plenty of company who charge much less then $150/per whatever amount of hrs. Like riderguru said, the only other expense is gas, and maybe someother very miner ones like dispatch fee. But in a big city you should be able to book at least $150-200 during rush hours alone.


----------

